# Pre-CADPAT Custom Fleece Sweaters



## Frmr_Armrd (24 Feb 2007)

Hello!

I was in the reserves in the late 90's, early 2000's, (pre-CADPAT days), and I recall quite a number of regiments as well as folks coming back from UN tours with custom made fleece sweater/jackets.  The fleeces looked quite smart, as I remember them having nylon reinforced elbows and upper shoulders, epaulets, zippered pockets, drawstrings, and various embroidered "tour" logos and regimental insignia.  

Who manufactured those sweaters, and are they even still being made now that DND is issuing green fleece sweaters?  I am looking into ordering embroidered fleeces with my current employer, but I'm not really sure if there was one manufacturer that regiments went to, or several.  Overall the jackets appeared to be well designed and looked sharp.  If anyone has one hanging in their closet, or any supply clerk out there knows of a decent Canadian manufacturer, please let me know who makes them.  Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## rwgill (24 Feb 2007)

Made by Woods in Ottawa.  I'll try to find a link.


----------



## riggermade (24 Feb 2007)

Try Dave at Army Outfitters...I know he has had stuff made in the past at reasonable prices


----------



## 241 (25 Feb 2007)

The one I bought from the RCA museum in Shilo in 99 says "GUTHRIE WOODS"  "PTARMIGAN BRAND" & "CA 29782" on the lable.  It also says POLARTECH  and 100% POLYESTER on another label, so not sure if its the same type you are looking for


----------



## Frmr_Armrd (25 Feb 2007)

I just found them on the Guthrie Woods website....Thanks!

Andrew


----------

